# Anyone collect Pentagon lights?



## DETROIT.357 (May 29, 2016)

Just seeing if anyone collects pentagon lights. I have three of them, one is a daily used L2 and I have two new in box X3's. I am really not sure if there are any value to them, but they make me happy for some reason. I was thinking of modding one of my x3's. Im still undecided. 

Please add or share on modding or...


----------



## bykfixer (May 30, 2016)

Welcome to the site! Very cool first post.


I found a couple of nip 1aa 'molly' lights by them. 

Nifty little 4" tall right angle light with a red filter and a (sucky working) compass on the tail cap. 

I like the dang near silent clicky switch (w/momentary) at the top. 

At 40 lumens it's not a bad guy blinder by any means. Folks here have turned them into much brighter little lights. 

If I recall correct you can "malkoff" that L2 with a Malkoff Devices M61 module and some work on the spring. 

Search "Pentagon" lights for some blast from the past modifications of them. 

They got beat in court by SureFire some years back and agreed to quietly go away. 
But on Australian eBay there are a slew of Pentagon G2 lights for sale. Direct copies of the SureFire G2. Twisty tailcap and all. 

They were well made flashlights. 




The 'molly'.


----------



## NoNotAgain (May 30, 2016)

Most of the Pentagon lights I've seen are weapons lights not hand held. 
From what I saw of the quality, they were close to Surefire. 
Sucks when the courts rule you infringed on someone else's patient.


----------



## bykfixer (May 30, 2016)

Not trying to get a debate started....









But it's kinda obvious why the judge agreed.


Pentagon and Brinkmann made some real nice flashlights. 
But both companies were run by folks who shoulda (and probably did) known better. 

At one point Streamlight, Eveready, and Rayovac were doing the copy cat thing too. But Pentagon was like a lot of small companies over the years that created look alike items only to be run out of business. 

If Pentagon had just done like Pelican we'd still be talking about them in a present tense. Pelican out 6P'd the 6P beam wise. But did it in a new way and to this day they still make that light, which is still fairly popular with incan purist types. 
Why build a plunger like SureFire when using Conrad Huberts (eveready fame) long since passed patent of placing a small ring of direct contact area that with a half twist (not 2 or 3 like SureFire) locks out the cap?


----------



## m4a1usr (May 30, 2016)

I used to build LED conversions for several of the Pentagon Light series. They are pretty decent flashlights. Way ahead of their time when they designed the MS2 tailcap. Well engineered. You can make a LED conversion for your X3 fairly easily. A 35mm reflector is available from DealExtreme that can work with a little filing. The X3 needs a 31mm dia reflector. Not a 35mm. The pill can be built around the AX2002 driving an XML LED at about 1.5 amps. Much brighter than the sucky stock incandescent. Here's a link to other mod's. http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?305484-Build-Log-PentagonLight-X3


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (May 31, 2016)

NoNotAgain said:


> Most of the Pentagon lights I've seen are weapons lights not hand held.
> From what I saw of the quality, they were close to Surefire.
> Sucks when the courts rule you infringed on someone else's patient.



Yep! Pretty close. 

~ Chance


----------



## RedLED (Jun 4, 2016)

I can see Surefire suing for that. However, those suits happen every day.


----------



## DETROIT.357 (Jun 8, 2016)

Thanks for the welcome guys, and for the info on modding my L2 and one of my X3's


----------



## kosPap (Jun 11, 2016)

bykfixer said:


> Not trying to get a debate started....



These are not from the American Pentagon firm. These are chinese Suferire knockoffs sold by the Greek firm Pentagon that makes military gear mainly.

http://pentagon.com.gr/pentagon/


----------



## bykfixer (Jun 11, 2016)

kosPap said:


> These are not from the American Pentagon firm. These are chinese Suferire knockoffs sold by the Greek firm Pentagon that makes military gear mainly.
> 
> http://pentagon.com.gr/pentagon/



Which is another company called Pentagon who makes direct rip offs as opposed to a former company named Pentagon who was shut down for copy-cats?
Imagine the confusion on my part...


----------



## kosPap (Jun 15, 2016)

The good-ole Pentagon was closed down being unable to counter (finacially) a Surefire lawsuit on the momentary swith design. (and yuo may read this any way you like)
They made some SERIOUS flashlights, and some consider them batter made than the SFs....
And they were pioneers in inductive charging

Edit: not much remains on the web anymore, especially pictures.
But yuo can check them out in this page
http://www.knifeworks.com/browsepro...att-LED-Flashlight--Hard-Anodized-Finish.html

edit2: here is their 2008 catalog
http://www.maegroupint.com/catalogs/managed/PentagonLight 2008 Catalog.pdf

detroit.357, nice move starting this thread!


----------



## DETROIT.357 (Jun 21, 2016)

I took some advise and I bought a Malkoff M61 for me L2. Its a nice upgrade for CQCB but I lost allot of throw. So now i need to modify one of my X3's.... and the addiction begins!

When i first bought my L2, i picked it over a SF. The build and detail of pentagon just seemed better, I truly felt pentagon was gong to be a top contender in this market.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 22, 2016)

I have the S2 19-LED, its a light with 19 separate LED's in the head. It came with a non-clicky tail cap and another that slid into a belt swivel. This clip allowed the light to hand and swivel of my belt. I still use the light today, has tons of short-range intensity. It also came with a round tin that contained maintenance parts - spare glass lens, o-rings, and a small tub of silicone grease, alcohol swabs and some Velcro. I can't post pics but will as soon as they let me.


----------



## hakuin (Nov 7, 2016)

I have had a X2 Xenon for years (got it when they were clearance priced from my fav store). Is there an upgrade for this model? Being a noob, IDK if there is a direct equivalent or not.


----------



## kosPap (Nov 13, 2016)

check past threads for fitment of malkoff or other LED ropins


----------



## Tachead (Nov 23, 2016)

Here is mine. It is an L2 with a 85 lumen Luxeon 3 watt. I bought it when it first came out years and years ago when they were still in business. It is in near mint condition and still works great. Too bad they went out of business, they were great quality lights.


----------



## kosPap (Dec 4, 2016)

this flashlight BEGS for a mod


----------



## bykfixer (Jan 14, 2017)

Just scored a "field kit".



$10.... so I bought a slew.
To go with a couple of dynamite second hand ones from a 'lightknot' fs thread. 





The X1 came with a Malkoff M31 that was the spring from the stock assembly sandwiched between the M31 and body. The M31 is not quite the same OD as the ID of the bezel, but careful reassembly results in a centered reflector without any o-rings or other modifications. 

The X3 is stock. 

Coming soon a K2 with its retractable bezel and belt clip.


----------



## bykfixer (Jan 15, 2017)

Scored some factory sealed X3's.







Just had to open one.




Peanuts! Woohoo!!




Awe, yeah.
It went back in the box to be used as spare parts if ever needed. The other 3 will remain factory sealed.

Got some new lamps too.



Anxiously await the K2's arrival.
And more lamps. These are for the K2's that are enroute. 

Saw an NIP MD2 dual light but decided against it. A small LED lamp fastened to the 2 cell incan with a pressure switch attached to the incan light. 
There was also one (I forget the model) that had a hi/lo pressure switch attached. 
I'm going for hand held versions only.

It's a shame SureFire and Pentagon couldn't work together for the sake of the troops because Pentagon had some great soldier lights. So did SureFire, but combined there's no telling how much AWESOME would have resulted.


----------



## bykfixer (Jan 18, 2017)

The K2 Porcupine:




Factory sealed




Unwrapped




Came with batteries.
I put them in the battery collection and slid in some new cells.




Wow Wow Wow that's sharp.




Tailstander
These crenalations are more blunt (thank goodness) but will still sample DNA if need be.




A couple of clockwise twists and it is TSA approved...
Maybe.




Without the collar.




The FL2 now has an incan playmate.




Obligitory wall pic.
The crenalations don't show in real world scenarios. 




Not bad for a measely 70 lumens.

The tail switch is easy to operate and with typical Pentagon style pretty dawg gone quiet. It can be felt easier than heard. 

The body has a super coating with a dull-dull-dull finish. A true tactical light with the battle field in mind, even if hand to hand is required. Easy to grip but easy to deploy. 
Nice n light for saving grams during long hikes. 
Burley like a 6P, lightweight like a TL2 shockproof. 
This was one serious weapon light.




A little work with a dremel
The opening of the K2 is a bit narrower than a P60 module. Perhaps 30 minutes with a dremel could update this to a Malkoff'd Pentagon.


----------



## Ozythemandias (Jan 19, 2017)

I have one of their weapon lights with remote switch and integrated quick release rail mount. Swapped with an LED drop in and i"m super happy.


----------



## bykfixer (Jan 19, 2017)

^^ That one was a great one. 

Today the 'cop light' version of the 6 volt arrived.




This one doesn't feel like it was sanded.
I suppose the coating had quick holster deployment in mind.




Diggin' the whole end user servicable thing. 
Easily upgradable. The module is the 'eB-X2' not B-X2 but they look pretty dawg gone close to each other. 




The resealable clam package has swag.




From the lighknot sale the eX2 and an early LED minimag.

Noting it looks an awful lot like a Pelican M6...




Viola!! 
The readily available Pelican module worked.
Installing the Pelican deal made it noticeably brighter. Pelican used to report 100+ lumens from their module and I believe 'em 
Another cool tool was the Malkoff tailcap fits and turns it into a tailstanding clicky. 
I reallly like the eX2 and hope to acquire a second one. If so it'll put in a Pelican module and a Malkoff tailcap... then the Pelican 2320 will have a playmate too. 'Cause this one is staying NIP.

An L2 is next. I found a second hand one at eBay for just over $30 shipped.


----------



## bykfixer (Jan 20, 2017)

Field repair kit from a hardware store.




Spare lens, cleaning supplies, o-rings, batteries, velcro, and thread lube.




All fits neatly in this little sturdy tin. 
The canister has a foam liner to thwart rattles and keep things nice n snug inside. 

A mom n pop hardware store was having a going outta business clearance sale so I scored a few.


----------



## bykfixer (Jan 23, 2017)

One more...
Repeats and spare parts are enroute for the incan ones including a slew of 9v modules for the X3. I hope to find some K2 modules at some point but aint holding my breath on that one. 

The one I didn't think I'd ever find, much less real cheap was the L2.











Then one day a few days ago a "this just in" thing popped up while I was casually seeking out K2 modules. 

Of course by todays standards it is seen as lacking. But frankly I was pretty impressed with the brighness, the quality of the beam and the pretty dawg gone modern looking tint.




Honey colored urethane looks like honey colored wood




Played real nice with the camera sensor




Looks like plenty of throw available

This...



Is where the rubber meets the road though.
Not bad at all for such an ancient LED. Using a light like this for photography would lead to some picture tweaking on the ole computer (or in the darkroom), but digital photos shot in RAW could be easily corrected. 
I'm pretty impressed with this one overall.

And as always the near silent clicky has a positive feel at on and off.

If I had any qualms it would be that batteries go in reverse with no diagram stating such.




The light arrived like this.
I thought it odd and imediately switched the new cells I put in to the norm. Click click... nothing. Hmmm maybe op had 'em in correct... yup. I figure it must be reverse polar protected, 'cause I sure threw 6+ volts at the LED in the wrong direction... several times. 

I think that's going to be about it for the Pentagon collection. Maybe not.


----------



## bykfixer (Feb 5, 2017)

Quite likely the final lineup.
Not shown are spares of the entire lineup shown, some lanyards and a black MOLLE.





I really like that L2 and added it to my EDC rotation along with the eX2. 
I like knowing the eX2 can be updated with an M61 or a Pelican M6 module and that an MD2 tailcap can turn it into a McClicky as well. 

In 016 I looked around for Pentagon products, largely to no avail yet here in early 017 they seem to be like summer mushrooms in a cow pasture.


----------



## bykfixer (Feb 11, 2017)

Managed to score an LED upgrade for the X3 and an nip L2 (100 lumen version).

There are a few differences between the 65 and 100 lumen version.
To start with the newer version has a slightly longer body and shaped slightly different. At a glance it is not real obvious. 

The bezel on the 100 lumen I got seems to be glued on, or extremely tightly fastened. It would not budge when trying to disassemble it.




The package




Side by side.
Note the slightly longer body




Tail cap model number listed on the newer model




Model number on the older version, not on the newer




Note the bigger LED




All metal in the newer version tailcap




The cells go in backwards in the older version.
Both are reverse polarity protected thank goodness.
The newer version is regulated.




More spot and more spill.
Later I'll know if throw is notably further.

The button is much stiffer on the newer one. The color is more of a gray look on the newer one where the older one has a slight green to the gray. Other than that they appear to be made of the same gizmos and gadgets inside and are certainly built tough.


----------



## bykfixer (Feb 14, 2017)

Holsters for the eX2 and X3.

Speaking of X3...



Lightknot built some drop ins. 








Before: the 9 volts was quite the incan throwah!




After;... holy smokes Batman.


----------



## irongate (Feb 14, 2017)

bykfixer said:


> Quite likely the final lineup.
> Not shown are spares of the entire lineup shown, some lanyards and a black MOLLE.
> 
> 
> ...



How do you like that right angle small light? Had looked at that and just put it back for a while. So many out there like that now, hard to choose which one is the best for the money.


----------



## bykfixer (Feb 15, 2017)

It's 40 lumens. 

The old MX91 with a Mag WhiteStar is brighter and makes a much better area lighter. But for a bic lighter sized map reader or to light up under your dashboard it does pretty good.

It's like a right angle Microstream if you are familiar with those. The tan one comes with a red filter and a green one. The black version comes with red and blue filters.


----------



## bykfixer (Feb 17, 2017)

X3 ready for action


----------



## bykfixer (Feb 22, 2017)

The Pentagon warrior flashlight collection grew a little more today.NIP eX2's #4 & 5 arrived, another NIP 65 lumen L2 and a really, really rare coffee cup. 
Leather holsters are all that's left on my 'gotta have it' list.













Edit:
Leather X3 sized holster added









Only thing left on the "want someday list" is a black clicky for an eX2. Thought I'd found one nip but the seller flaked
Since I know the Malkoff MD clicky works I'm in no hurry..
End edit.


----------



## Blackbird13 (Apr 12, 2017)

Is the pentagon brand still in business ,? If so we're can I buy some those are awesome looking lights. The catalog was very fun to look through . They seem to be a real fine quality. Also does anyone have the induction charger it looks real neat,


----------



## bykfixer (Apr 13, 2017)

Pentagon is long gone. But some of their items can still be found new at Amazon and used at eBay.


----------



## hugodrax (Apr 16, 2017)

I have a few of the pentagon MOLLE lights very useful light. Do they still make those?


----------



## bykfixer (May 18, 2017)

Not made anymore but still available new old stock at that big online store that starts with an A.


----------



## djpaladin (Feb 23, 2019)

Hi,

I'm new to the site, ran across this thread doing a search. I have a couple Pentegonlight MS2-A01 lights I would love to upgrade a bit. Can anyone point me into the right direction on how I can convert these over to LED? Thanks.


----------



## markglad (May 30, 2020)

Old Thread but maybe the people here can answer a question. I have two MX-2 Weapon Lights. Would like to upgrade to LED. Someone on Ar15.com said the P60s conversions was a direct replacement. anone done this?

Thanks
Mark


----------



## sween1911 (Jun 4, 2020)

Hey guys,

Always liked the design of the Pentagon lights. 
There’s a couple threads on here if you search “Pentagon LED”. Don’t know if the models you have match any of the ones in the threads. Don’t know if the size allows a P60 drop-in. I know the 9V models with the bigger reflectors seem to be a custom DIY solution rather than a drop-in.

Search around on here by your particular model# and see if you get any hits.


----------



## bykfixer (Jun 4, 2020)

I have a Malkoff module in my eX2 which is a black version of the LX2. The MX2 appears to have the same size front end and a Malkoff module is built tough. 

If you can source an LED module from a Pelican 2390 that is a direct replacement for their incan module in the 2320. That is the same module as Pentagon used for all practical purposes. 

I think Sportac modules fit well too, or so I was told. 

Lumens Factory has modules for Pelican 2300 series lights too. So they probably would work as well.


----------

